# electronic shift cats eyes?



## tamcmahon (Feb 12, 2009)

i ahve a 3060 alison w elect shift control. i think its a 3rd generation? It d,n,r on the left and 2 arrows and a mode button on rt. I have a red shift  lite in the dash and cats eyes on the shifter. i have tried pressing both arrows at the same time etc... The truck came w/o any manuals. any help would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## dbarton291 (Feb 12, 2009)

Re: electronic shift cats eyes?

Cat eyes means the transmission ECU and the shift selector are not communicating.  Could be the ECU, could be the selector, could be the ribbon cable that connects the shift pad to the ECU circuit board on the integral ECU/selector assembly, could be the wiring between a remote selector and ECU.


----------

